# Hyatt II & past 4 month to deeded week



## zcrider (Apr 29, 2012)

I just called II to ask what if anything I could do with Hyatt points that are still in CUP until Aug.9th, but just past the 4 month mark to get extended deposit use for them.
  I was told they can not be deposited, however up until Aug. 9th (when the CUP points expire into LCUP points), I can search II still and book anything showing available (left over unmatched II weeks) as long as the travel was completed by Dec. 31 of the current year.
  I could not find this information listed anywhere in these threads or Kal's page, can others confirm if this is correct information?


----------



## DAman (Apr 29, 2012)

*Hyatt Question*

I know you can use your Hyatt points to book using II until they turn into LCUP points. I don't know about the part where you said your travel has to be completed by December 31. 

Too bad you missed the 4 month cutoff to deposit into II. Did you miss the reminder emails they send?  You really have to stay on top of things to use your Hyatt points effectively.  That being said I am loving their system.  We just got back from Incline Village and enjoyed it.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 29, 2012)

zcrider said:


> I just called II to ask what if anything I could do with Hyatt points that are still in CUP until Aug.9th, but just past the 4 month mark to get extended deposit use for them.
> I was told they can not be deposited, however up until Aug. 9th (when the CUP points expire into LCUP points), I can search II still and book anything showing available (left over unmatched II weeks) as long as the travel was completed by Dec. 31 of the current year.
> I could not find this information listed anywhere in these threads or Kal's page, can others confirm if this is correct information?



To my knowledge, this is incorrect.  You can no longer use the points in II, just in HVC.  But I could be wrong & if you find out for sure, please post back & let us all know?

H


----------



## jmama (May 20, 2012)

Unless rules have changed, it is true that you can use your CUP points for an instant confirmation in II after you missed the 4 months out for deposit.  Not sure about the travel needing to be completed by Dec 31st part.


----------

